# HUNTING SCENTS PLEASE HELP FIRST BIG TRIP



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

hey guys im going to wyoming for a mule deer hunt and antelope hunt, im 18 years old, i use hunter specialts scent elimator, what do you guys use, I WANT THE BEST what works for you


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

"The best" doesn't come in a bottle, it's a frame of mind. It's how you prepare your clothes, how you choose your stand, how you get to your stand, do you play the wind, do you back out of your favorite stand if the wind isn't right. Most scent eliminating or cover sprays help, but only if you do everything else right. It doesn't help to use the best spray on the market if you wear the same clothes that you have been standing by a camp fire in or riding in a car that someone smokes in.
I like Scent Killer myself.


----------

